# [Slovakia] Architecture 1918-1989



## veteran

*Cestný hraničný priechod Milhosť–Tornyosnémeti*
Milhosť, okres Košice–okolie

*Autor:* Jozef Fabian
*Generálny projektant:* Stavoprojekt Košice, nositeľ Radu práce
*Interiéry:* Jozef Fabian, Jozef Maliňák
*Autori výtvarných diel:* Milan Pulík, Vladimír Jeník
*Realizácia:* 1986
*Investor:* Ústredná colná správa Federálneho ministerstva zahraničného obchodu ČSSR
*Investičné náklady:* 29 miliónov Kčs
*Kapacita:* 2,5 milióna pasantov za rok
*Vyšší dodávateľ:* Pozemné stavby, n. p. Košice

*Vybavenie:* espresso, zmenáreň, WC, predajňa suvenírov





















> Brána, ktorá celý svojim výrazom presviedča, že bránou je. V základnej hmote jednoduchá, až strohá, vo vnútri rozihraná tvarovo aj farebne. Monumentálna, jasne organizujúca priestor, určujúca poriadok avšak neubíjajúca, nedeprimujúca, celým vnútorným riešením približujúca sa k novému návštevníkovi. Tak asi na cestujúceho zapôsobí cestný hraničný priechod v Hraničnej pri Hornáde.
> 
> Zdroj: Projekt 1990














> Po tiahnúcom sa stúpaní z maďarskej strany sa objaví výrazná horizontálna žltá hmota objektu tvoriaceho vstupnú bránu na naše územie. Bránu vytvorenú premostením celej komunikácie prechádzajúcej pod budovou ako rozvetvená tepna. Rovnako v pohľadoch aj v pôdoryse jednoduchá obdĺžniková hmota zahrňuje v sebe aj pôvodnú budovu colnice. Priestory, ktoré boli návštevníkom dôverne známe, sú zachované aj v novom kontexte. Horizontálna hmota zvýrazňuje nížinný charakter kraja. Napriek svojej rozmernosti nepôsobí však zdrvujúco. Cesta prechádzajúca popod objekt sa k nemu z oboch strán zvažuje a objekt tým pôsobí ako omnoho nižší; otvor, ktorým komunikácia prechádza je proporčne vyvážený. Takto zároveň vzniklo funkčné a ekologické riešenie, a to tým, že postup vozidiel k colnej a pasovej kontrole je možný bez použitia motora.
> 
> Obdobne ako vzhľad budovy aj dispozičné členenie a rozdelenie prevádzok pôsobí veľmi jednoducho a prehľadne. Pre každý smer je vytvorených päť pruhov. Dva priebežné sú pre bežnú kontrolu. Pre prípad dôkladnejšej kontroly je vytvorený tretí samostatný pruh. Krajné dva sú pre autobusy a kamióny a sú oddelené od pruhov pre osobnú dopravu aj výškovo.
> 
> Administratívne priestory sú umiestnené v moste nad komunikáciou; vytvárajú zároveň jeho ohraničenie. Stredná vnútorná časť colnišťa je prekrytá akrylátovými svetlíkmi zelenožltej farby. Zenitálne osvetlenie navodzuje príjemnú upokojujúcu atmosféru. Členenie vnútorného priestoru je v príjemnom kontraste s jednoduchosťou exteriéru. Pavučina kovových konštrukcií strešných svetlíkov, vertikálne komunikačné jadrá do administratívnych priestorov, konštrukcie boxov pre pasovú a colnú kontrolu dávajú bodove súdobý technický výzor a filozofiu.
> 
> Zdroj: Projekt 1990


----------



## veteran

*Pošta, sporiteľňa a zdravotné stredisko*
Kazanská ulica, Bratislava–Podunajské Biskupice, Dolné hony

*Autori:* I. Marko, P. Rapant, Š. Štempák
*Generálny projektant:* Stavoprojekt Bratislava
*Realizácia:* 1979–1981


----------



## veteran

*Združený obchodný dom Dargov* (Domino)
_Združený obchodný dom Otex_
Štúrova ulica, Hlavná ulica, Mojmírova ulica, Košice

*Autor:* František Antl
*Generálny projektant:* Státní projektový ústav obchodu, Brno
*Realizácia:* 1981 – II/1987
*Vyšší dodávateľ:* Hutné stavby, n. p. Košice, závod 01 a 07
*Investor:* OTEX, podnikové riaditeľstvo Košice
*Otvorenie:* 24. február 1987
*Predajná plocha* (pôvodne): 9200 m² (v tom čase najväčší obchodný dom na Slovensku)
*Investičné náklady: *158 207 000 Kčs

*Umelecké diela:*
*Fontána:* Klíčenie, akad. soch. Mária Bartuszová
*Plastika:* Domino, Imrich Vanek, 1984–1986



   






























> *Pôvodné vybavenie budovy*
> 
> Obchodný dom Dargov naprojektoval architekt František Antl zo Štátneho projektového ústavu obchodu v Brne. Budova je štvorpodlažná a je vystužená troma ťahanými jadrami - schodiskovými vežami z monolitického betónu, ktoré sa nachádzajú po obvode budovy. Budovu v pôvodných dispozíciách bolo možné rozdeliť na dve časti - obchodnú a sociálnu.
> 
> Obchodná časť zahŕňala prevádzky piatich obchodných organizácií: Zdroj Košice, Textil Košice, Odevy Košice, Domáce potreby Prešov a Drobný tovar Prešov a ďalšie samostatné prevádzky.
> 
> Sociálna časť zahŕňala šatne, závodnú jedáleň pre zamestnancov, bufet, zdravotné stredisko, kaderníctvo a iné. V budove sa ďalej nachádzala pošta s PNS-kou, administratíva podnikového riaditeľstva OTEX-u a technické zázemie ZOD.
> 
> V suteréne sa nachádzal ústredný priestor pre zásobovanie ZOD – používali ho tieto prevádzky: veľkopredajňa potravín, lahôdky, závodná jedáleň i pošta. Ďalej tam bolo situované technické zázemie a veľkopredajňa potravín so samostatným vchodom z Hlavnej ulice.
> 
> Na prízemí sa nachádza hlavný vstup do ZOD (je situovaný z južnej strany, zo Štúrovej ulice), ktorý priamo nadväzuje na komunikačné jadro ZOD (eskalátory). Ďalej sa tu pôvodne nachádzala predajňa Textil, Drobný tovar, Lahôdky, pošta a PNS. Vstup pre zamestnancov, pre zásobovanie a do kancelárií podnikového riaditeľstva OTEX-u boli situované zboku - z Mojmírovej ulice.
> 
> Na poschodí sa nachádzali predajne Hračky, Papier, Obuv, Bižutéria, Šport, Elektro a ďalšie. Zvyšné poschodia slúžili ako kancelárske priestory podnikového riaditeľstva a ako občianske vybavenie (sociálna časť budovy).


    



> *Technické riešenie*
> 
> Interiér obchodného domu je tvorený najmä žulou a keramickým profilovaným obkladom. Zaujímavé sú pochrómované prvky zábradlí. Okenná výplň je typu Elektrofloat s hrúbkou 12 mm. V podhľadoch predajní bol použitý raster s kapotovaným rozvodom elektroinštalácie, vzduchotechniky a EPS a ešte lamelový podhľad FEAL. Vo vstupných priestranstvách je ako podklad použitá liberecká žula, na prízemí a v suteréne konglomerovaná mramorová dlažba. Na poschodiach bola použitá bezšpárová syntetická podlahovina.
> 
> Obvodový plášť je vytvorený profilovanými keramickými tvarovkami ALIT pieskovej farby. Skelet budovy je tvorený novým konštrukčným systémom Prefa-monolit. Prafabrikované hlavice vyrobila Prefa Pardubice, montované sendvičové panely ako atypické prvky Hutné stavby Košice.
> 
> Viac: http://fotokosice.eu/index.php/zaujimavosti/clanky/130-zdruzeny-obchodny-dom-dargov
> 
> Projekt 1982, Projekt 1988














Súčasný stav:


----------



## KLEPETO

Veterán ten popis umiestnenia tej Pošty v Podunajských Biskupiciach si robil ty? Ak áno, tak si oprav lokalizáciu sídliska z Dlhých na Dolné hony.


----------



## veteran

KLEPETO said:


> Veterán ten popis umiestnenia tej Pošty v Podunajských Biskupiciach si robil ty? Ak áno, tak si oprav lokalizáciu sídliska z Dlhých na Dolné hony.


Áno, áno, je to chyba, ospravedlňujem sa. V knihe, z ktorej som to skenoval, boli na ďalšej strane veci okolo sídliska Dlhé diely, no a mne sa tie názvy akosi podarilo zmiešať dokopy :nuts: Vďaka za opravu.


----------



## veteran

*Polyfunkčný dom*
Palackého ulica, Bratislava–Staré mesto

*Autori:* I. Marko, M. Kropiláková, M. Šmotlák
*Generálny projektant:* Stavoprojekt Bratislava
*Realizácia:* 1985–1987
*Počet bytov:* 50

Cena Dušana Jurkoviča za rok 1987.


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Jéj môj dom, kde som prežil 22 rokov svojho života. 
Na tú dobu veľmi luxusné bývanie v centre mesta za bytovkou bolo rozsiahle detské ihrisko s novými prvkami preliezok, a pod tou veľkou plocho ihriska je podzemné parkovisko pre obyvateľov vchodov tejto bytovky. Súčasťou celého komplexu je aj sídlo bytového podniku BA I. a obchodné prevádzky. Na terase bola drogéria a fotolab a kaviareň a na úrovni chodníka pod terasou vyhľadávané papiernictvo, ktoré tam funguje dodnes. Samozrejme ešte spomínaná obuv a zákazkové šitie hneď vedľa. 
Dom v tejto dobe trpí chronickými poruchami hlavne tých sklenených častí schodísk a pavlačových chodieb, kde zateká, alebo je neznesiteľné teplo. Obklady kachličiek na fasáde sa na niektorých miestach museli odstrániť pre svoj stav a nahradiť omietkou. Celkovo by tá bytovka po 26 rokoch potrebovala kompletnú obnovu vnútorných a vonkajších priestorov. Bytovka má svoju kotolňu, ktorú po vyše 20 rokoch prešla opravou a dostala nové kotle. 
Nasťahovali sme sa tam v auguste 1986 hneď po dokončení ako 6 ročný som v septembri nastúpil na ZŠ na rovnakej ulici, takže do školy som to mal 100 m.
Inak na rohu Palackého a Kúpeľnej hneď vedľa tej juhoslovanskej obuvi SÁVA vtedy otvorili aj prvý obchod Benetonu vôbec na Slovensku a tuším druhý po Prahe v tedajšom socialistickom raji. Asi začala postupne tá "prestavba" spoločnosti. :lol:

Ešte len podotknem, že celú stavbu realizovala firma STAVOINDUSTRIA Bratislava, pre svojich vedúcich pracovníkov a ďalšie známosti. Táto firma sa špecializovala skôr na výstavbu priemyselných a poľnohospodárskych či spracovateľských závodov. Takže toto bola skôr jej prvotina a na to ako rýchlo táto firma dokázala stavať je zázrak, že toto bolo zrealizované za 2 roky. V samotnom podniku medzi zamestnancami koloval vtip, že o ich stavby sa vždy zaujímal Pamiatkostav ešte pred dokončením.


----------



## veteran

^^ IMHO parádna stavba. A dumal som, že čo mi pripomína :lol:

*býv. AB štátnych lesov*, Košice
Projekt: Danica Zahatňanská, Peter Pásztor, Štefan Zahatňanský
Realizácia: 1978-1984









No a k tej "prestavbe": Benetton, tak to už hej. Trochu vyšší level, než Tuzex. BTW: Vo filme Discopříběh (1987) si všimnite Hrušínského - v niektorých scénach má na sebe Lacoste tričko :lol: Nedopatrenie alebo zámer? :lol:


----------



## veteran

KLEPETO said:


> Ešte len podotknem, že celú stavbu realizovala firma STAVOINDUSTRIA Bratislava, pre svojich vedúcich pracovníkov a ďalšie známosti. Táto firma sa špecializovala skôr na výstavbu priemyselných a poľnohospodárskych či spracovateľských závodov. Takže toto bola skôr jej prvotina a na to ako rýchlo táto firma dokázala stavať je zázrak, že toto bolo zrealizované za 2 roky. V samotnom podniku medzi zamestnancami koloval vtip, že o ich stavby sa vždy zaujímal Pamiatkostav ešte pred dokončením.


U nás v KE zasa niektoré stavby robili Hutné stavby, ktoré sa zameriavali skôr na priemyselné objekty. Prior koncom 60. rokov zvládali celkom rýchlo a kvalitne, ale ďalšie stavby (Fakultná nemocnica, OD Dargov) boli tzv. HOŤAPy :lol: Trvalo im to ako lačnému na budári; plató nad parkoviskom pri nemocnici sfušovali tak, že ešte pred jeho odovzdaním ho museli kompletne prerábať.

Stavba OD Dargov napr. stála niekoľko mesiacov, lebo sa pokazil žeriav a nemali ho čím nahradiť.


----------



## kapibara

KLEPETO said:


> dom, kde som prežil 22 rokov svojho života.
> Na terase bola drogéria a fotolab a kaviareň
> .


Ja 2. 
to bola velmi specificka kaviaren, jedina svojho druhu v tej dobe.  volala sa Diana.


----------



## Phill

marish said:


> MetLife Building
> Paramount Plaza
> Citigroup Center
> 
> ze ich postavil vychodnar


popozeral som to a je to paráda, k Ladislavovi Hudecovi si môžem pridať ďalšie meno. O architektoch a umelcoch je tu malé povedomie a vôbec si ich nectíme, čo je škoda. Hádam sa to zaćne pomaly meniť aj keď Penta prerobí Jurkovičovu tepláreň, kde by bolo skvelé múzeum osobností Slovenska, veď na takú mini krajinu sme celkom pohli svetom


----------



## marish

veteran said:


> BTW: Vo filme Discopříběh (1987) si všimnite Hrušínského - v niektorých scénach má na sebe Lacoste tričko :lol: Nedopatrenie alebo zámer? :lol:


vcera isiel v tv, zastihol som asi 5min, ale toho krokodila na bielom tricku som si tiez vsimol.


----------



## didinko

marish said:


> vcera isiel v tv, zastihol som asi 5min, ale toho krokodila na bielom tricku som si tiez vsimol.


Tričká od zeleného krokodíla si za komančov mohol kúpiť v každom Tuzexe. Ak si zohnal bony.


----------



## marish

^^ poznam, poznam... ale iba z rozpravania


----------



## eMKejx

netusim ci smiem, aj takuto foto. Je to objekt Obchodneho domu v Modrom Kameni. Objekt ako som si vsimol je uzavrety a nevyuzivany, neviem si predstavit aky musel byt pohyb ludi v Modrom Kameni kedysi a ta kupna sila, teraz je tam aktualne "akoby tam zdochol pes". A okrem gastanovych slavnosti a hradu tam nic nieje... Budova ma zaujala.


----------



## veteran

Trochu oprašujem vlákno... 

*Košice, Letecká fakulta TU (areál Rampová) objekt 43*
Niežeby to bola nejako extra zaujímavá stavba, ale má trochu exotickú históriu. Mala totiž byť postavená v kaddáfiovskej Lýbii. Z neznámych príčin sa tak ale nestalo a projekt napasovali do areálu vtedajšej Vysokej vojenskej školy leteckej. 

Soudruzi už ale zabudli objekt upraviť do našich pomerov... Takže dnes je veľká časť budovy absolútne bez využitia kvôli obrovským únikom tepla. A tento stav bude trvať ešte dlho, lebo na prestavbu takého kolosu niet peňazí.


----------



## heppi

*Obytné domy na Sokolskej ulici v Bratislave*

Dostal som sa vrámci jednej práce k týmto dvom objektom. Sú to bytové domy v *Bratislave na Sokolskej ulici*. Podľa mojich skromných vedomostí sa nejedná o žiaden typizovaný systém. Ďalej som sa dopátral k Milanovi Šavlíkovi, ktorý na Sokolskej projektoval nejaké obytné domy. Rád by som sa dopátral k pôdorysom no netuším, pod akým názvom hľadať. Malo by to byť povojnové obdobie. Za každú radu vopred *ďakujem*


----------



## lemur

Mne to dosť pripomína Karfíkové veci z prelomu 40/50 rokov.


----------



## heppi

*Karfík*

Karfík to s najväčšou pravdepodobnosťou nie je. Ale keďže ten dom musel byť svojho času pod správou bytového družstva, mali by mať o ňom záznam na pozemných stavbách nie?


----------



## ejo

*Moderná architektúra na Slovensku*


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Obytný dom družstva Slovenský domov*
Klemensova 4-6, Bratislava–Staré mesto 

Opustenie subtílnej ornamentiky (Družstevný dom SND) a príklon k expresívnejšiemu modelovaniu objemu. Výrazné horizontálne článkovanie stavby, doznievajúci rondokubizmus. 
Monumentalita v tej dobe pre Bratislavu neobvyklá. Dve obytné sekcie so samostatnými schodiskami. Veľkorysé obytné priestory pre strednú vrstvu. Päťposchodový, podpivničený, 
na prízemí obchodné miestonsti, byt domovníka, 2 dvojizobové a trojizbový byty, bavenie bytu: predsieň, WC, kúpeľňa, izba pre slúžku. 

*Autori:* Jindřich Merganc spolupráca Otmar Klimeš
*Realizácia:* 1923-1924
*Kategória objektu:* obytný dom
*Architektonický smer:* art deko

https://flic.kr/p/G5CUPg 

https://flic.kr/p/G3kRDq 

https://flic.kr/p/G5Dr6i 

https://flic.kr/p/Fao9dg


----------



## Amrafel

Pekný mestský dom v dobrej lokalite...už len tam bývať


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ teraz aj s novým asfaltom pred domom :lol:

*Obytný súbor UNITAS*
Šancová 21-63, Bratislava–Staré mesto 

Progresívna sociálne angažovaná architektúra možno najväčšieho medzivojnového architekta bratisalvy, Friedricha Weinwurma. Popud na vznik tohto výnimočného objektu dalo novovzniknuté stavebné družstvo 
zložené z rôznych intelektuálnych osobností. Rozsiahly komplex, prvý projekt zásadne riešiaci bytovú krízu. Uplatnenie novátorských prístupov, ako napr. úspornej riadkovejzástavby. 
Jednoduché, zdravé bývanie v siedmich pavlačových šesťpodlažných objektoch, rozmiestnených v nepravidelných rozostupoch. Riešenie konštrukcie sa elegantne prejavuje na fasáde v rozdielnom farebnom riešení. 
Jeden dom obsahuje 49 jednoizbových a 11 dvojizbových bytov. Byty mali na tú dobu nadštandardné vybavenie, prívod elektriny, vody, plynu a kanalizácia a aj ohrievací kotol. Verejné priestory medzi jednotlivými objektmi.

*Autori:* Friedrich Weinwurm, spolupráca Ignác Vécsei
*Realizácia:* 1930-1931
*Kategória objektu:* obytný dom, sociálne bývanie
*Konštrukcia:* oceľobetónová rámová
*Architektonický smer:* funkcionalizmus, konštruktivizmus

https://flic.kr/p/Fc8TKz 

https://flic.kr/p/G57bEY 

https://flic.kr/p/FYeANq 

https://flic.kr/p/G1xNnZ

Mimochodom, nedávno vyšla výborná monografia Henriety Moravčíkovej, Friedrich Weinwurm architekt, doporučujem.


----------



## kojsty

Nadherne fotky a celkovo super projekty v tomto vlakne. Vdaka


----------



## Qwert

^^Celkovo toto medzivojnové obdobie bolo v znamení úžasnej architektúry. Čo sa už ale nedá povedať napríklad o období po roku 1989.


----------



## Malle324

Ospravedlnujem sa za mensi OT, no zaujalo ma info o tej monografii Friedricha Weinwurma. Neviete niekto poskytnut drobnejsi nahlad, pripadne osobny opis knihy, nakolko rozmyslam nad kupou avsak nemam moznost si ju prelistovat :/


----------



## Favorit

^^

TU máš napríklad "drobnejší náhľad" :lol:


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Graficky sa mi nesmierne páči tá kniha a má krásne fotografie s úžasnou atmosférou.

*Nájomný dom družstva štátnych zamenstnancov a železničiarov*
Sasinkova 7,9, Bratislava–Staré mesto 

Výtvarné riešenie fasády jedného z najvýraznejších rondokubistických domov v Bratislave odkazuje na aktuálny pražský vplyv, ktorý sa koncentruje do riešenia troch polí, 
stredného a dvoch komunikačných v podobe plastickej modelácie ríms, zapustených polkruhových balkónov v typickej kontrastnej červenej. Od parteru so vstupom cez podlažia 
s balkónmi až po dekoratívny štít.

*Autori:* Klement Šilinger
*Realizácia:* 1923
*Kategória objektu:* obytný dom
*Architektonický smer:* rondokubizmus

https://flic.kr/p/Fhyo9m 

https://flic.kr/p/G4QZp7 

https://flic.kr/p/GaHxed 

https://flic.kr/p/FhK4jV


----------



## Favorit

Ten zvláštny detail s oplechovaním na poslednej foto som si veru nikdy nevšimol. To tak bolo aj pôvodne?


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Dôstojnícke a rotmajsterské domy*
Anenská 1-3, Povraznícka 5-7, Benediktiho 4, Bratislava–Staré mesto

*Autori:* Alois Balán a Jiří Grossmann
*Realizácia:* 1925–1927
*Architektonický smer:* art deko-funkcionalizmus

https://flic.kr/p/GdZfLo 

Domy inšpirované kotěrovskou estetikou, dôraz na tektoniku stavby a vlastnosti materiálu, hrubej omietky a režnej tehly. Kubizujúce prvky v detaile. Dekoratívne okná. 
Prechod k moderne (aj keď ešte šikmé strechy), postupné upúštanie od dekoru. Predohra k modernistickej Umelke. 

https://flic.kr/p/FRaLd5 

https://flic.kr/p/FRaL61

Detail dlažby vo vstupe

https://flic.kr/p/FRaL11


----------



## Qwert

Je povšimnutiahodné, že v tomto prehľade stavieb sa nenachádza prakticky žiadna, ktorá by bola postavená niekým ako dnešní "developeri". Zatiaľčo dnes by bolo takmer nemožné nájsť za posledných napr. 20 rokov stavbu postavenú podobnými inštitúciami ako v tomto prehľade. Pritom je tiež zaujímavé, že zdanlivo paradoxne majú tieto "staré" stavby často na svoju dobu vyššiu kvalitu ako priemerne tie nové.


----------



## Amrafel

Áno, to je pravda, ale to má viacero príčin. Od spoločensko-ekonomických pomerov po územnoplánovacie či architektonické. 

- chýba kvalita architektúry vo verejnom sektore, ktorá by nastavovala latku
- nízky tlak zo strany verejnosti na kvalitu (ale zlepšuje sa to)
- územné plánovanie v súčasnosti, s ohľadom na rozličné normy či stavebné predpisy, sťažuje vstup drobných investorov na pole výstavby mestských bytov
- extrémna preferencia vlastného bývania nad nájomným
- samotná legislatíva nepraje výstavbe nájomných bytov, existuje len minimálna podpora, hoci čoskoro by sa to malo údajne zmeniť
- chýba vízia v budovaní mesta, ako to bolo za Prvej republiky (hoci aj vtedy boli niektoré problémy podobné dnešným, ale budovanie Bratislavy bolo vtedy do väčšej miery ako dnes národným záujmom)
- prežívajúce tendencie modernistického urbanistického plánovania
- poklesnutá urbánna kultúra, ktorá sa len pomaly lieči z takmer piatich desaťročí totality

Mali by sme sa inšpirovať niektorými vecami z Prvej republiky a súčasnými príkladmi z blízkeho zahraničia. Vo Viedni sa udržala neprerušená tradícia územného plánovania od čias monarchie, Praha sa pokúša tiež vrátiť k tomuto modelu, Amsterdam ho využíva veľmi úspešne, v Berlíne vzniká podpora lokálnych, drobných staviteľov (Baugruppe). Lebo ono to nie je moc často ani na developeroch, aj tí slušní sa musia hýbať v medziach platnej legislatívy. A tá zatiaľ nepraje tomu, aby sa budovalo tak kvalitne (po urbanistickej stránke predovšetkým) ako kedysi. Tu v Prahe sa už otvorene konštatuje, že nie je problém, že by sme nevedeli stavať ako kedysi, ale my _nemôžeme_ stavať ako kedysi.


----------



## Qwert

Amrafel said:


> Áno, to je pravda, ale to má viacero príčin. Od spoločensko-ekonomických pomerov po územnoplánovacie či architektonické.
> 
> - chýba kvalita architektúry vo verejnom sektore, ktorá by nastavovala latku
> - nízky tlak zo strany verejnosti na kvalitu (ale zlepšuje sa to)
> - územné plánovanie v súčasnosti, s ohľadom na rozličné normy či stavebné predpisy, sťažuje vstup drobných investorov na pole výstavby mestských bytov
> - extrémna preferencia vlastného bývania nad nájomným
> - samotná legislatíva nepraje výstavbe nájomných bytov, existuje len minimálna podpora, hoci čoskoro by sa to malo údajne zmeniť
> - chýba vízia v budovaní mesta, ako to bolo za Prvej republiky (hoci aj vtedy boli niektoré problémy podobné dnešným, ale budovanie Bratislavy bolo vtedy do väčšej miery ako dnes národným záujmom)
> - prežívajúce tendencie modernistického urbanistického plánovania
> - poklesnutá urbánna kultúra, ktorá sa len pomaly lieči z takmer piatich desaťročí totality
> 
> Mali by sme sa inšpirovať niektorými vecami z Prvej republiky a súčasnými príkladmi z blízkeho zahraničia. Vo Viedni sa udržala neprerušená tradícia územného plánovania od čias monarchie, Praha sa pokúša tiež vrátiť k tomuto modelu, Amsterdam ho využíva veľmi úspešne, v Berlíne vzniká podpora lokálnych, drobných staviteľov (Baugruppe). Lebo ono to nie je moc často ani na developeroch, aj tí slušní sa musia hýbať v medziach platnej legislatívy. A tá zatiaľ nepraje tomu, aby sa budovalo tak kvalitne (po urbanistickej stránke predovšetkým) ako kedysi. Tu v Prahe sa už otvorene konštatuje, že nie je problém, že by sme nevedeli stavať ako kedysi, ale my _nemôžeme_ stavať ako kedysi.


Súhlasím. Problém je, že štát po roku 1989 prakticky rezignoval na politiku rozvoja bývania a (neinžinierskej) výstavby. Nechalo sa to na živelný samovývoj. Toto by bolo treba napraviť. Nie že by dovtedy tá politika bola bezchybná, ale teraz nie je žiadna. Je to v podstate všetko ponechané na voľný trh, z toho vyplýva, že bytové domy sú schopní stavať najmä developeri.

Mali by sme nadviazať na dobré prvorepublikové tradície a hlavne konečne začať presadzovať konkrétnu rozvojovú politiku, kde by bol kladený dôraz okrem iného aj na kvalitu architektúry a jej vzťah k prostrediu (čo sa teraz úplne ignoruje), a tiež na všeobecnú dostupnosť bývania. Byty nie sú komodity, aby sa s nimi obchodovalo, pričom v najvyspelejších krajinách (medzi ktoré by sme sa snáď radi zaradili), sa stále viac začína skloňovať právo na bývanie ako základné ľudské právo. To akosi deregulovaný voľný trh zabezpečiť preukázateľne nevie.


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Internát Lafranconi*
Nábrežie a. g. Ludvíka Svobodu 9, Bratislava–Staré mesto

*Autor:* Klement Šilinger
*Realizácia:* 1927–1933
*Architektonický smer:* funkcionalizmus

Budova internátneho komplexu, prvá svojho druhu na Slovensku. Nový objekt mal dbať o harmóniu telesnú aj duševnú mladého študenta. Prírodné prostredie 
svažitého terénu pri Dunaji, prirovnávané k sanatóriu. Pozemok venovalo mesto. Plán výstavby univerzitného mestečka v okolí (realizované v 60. rokoch). 
Komplex má dva objekty, ubytovací pri rieke (1. fáza) a spoločenský (2. fáza). Je tu zohľadnený moderný názor na zdravé bývanie, orientácia ku svetovým stranám. 
Jedna z prvých plochých striech na Slovensku. Rozľahlá sekcia u rieky je na krídlach zošikmená, čo oslabuje jednotvárnosť výrazne pozdĺžnej plochy a dodáva stavbe istú intimitu.
V 50. rokoch dostavali k objektu plaváreň podľa návrhu I. Matušíka.

https://flic.kr/p/Fv6ev4 

https://flic.kr/p/GqncKT 

https://flic.kr/p/GqncSX


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Učňovské školy*
Škola umeleckých remesiel
Vazovova 3-5, Bratislava–Staré mesto

*Autori:* Alois Balán, Jiří Grossmann
*Kategória:* školská stavba
*Realizácia:* 1925–1937
*Konštrukčný systém:* monolitický železobetón
*Architektonický smer:* funkcionalizmus

Škola založená podľa vzoru nemeckého Bauhausu v roku 1928, sa rýchlo vypracovala na kvalitnú avantgardnú umeleckú školu. Zakladateľom bol historik, 
teoretik a etnograf Jozef Vydra. Cieľom bolo zdokonalenie miestnej priemyselnej a remeselnej výroby. Vyučovali tu osobnosti ako Galanda, Fulla alebo Plicka. 
Rozsiahla viackrídlová budova. Základom je centrálna časť, ktorá bola realizovaná ako prvá. Stavba je symetrická na osu vstupu. Dispozičný dvojtrakt. 
Ostatné krídla dostavané v ďalších etapách sú tiež dvojkrídlové, prepájané dlhými chodbami. 

ucnovske1 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/Gm6q4H 

https://flic.kr/p/FwtmSu 

https://flic.kr/p/FwDUx2


----------



## Amrafel

Opäť skvelé fotky :cheers: 

PosoniumAster, plánuješ to všetko aj nejako pokope vydať, aspoň internetovo? Lebo by z toho mohol byť skvelý sprievodca po našej medzivojnovej architektúre. Myslím, že v Prahe niečo podobné napísal Zdeněk Lukeš.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Amrafel said:


> Opäť skvelé fotky :cheers:
> 
> PosoniumAster, plánuješ to všetko aj nejako pokope vydať, aspoň internetovo? Lebo by z toho mohol byť skvelý sprievodca po našej medzivojnovej architektúre. Myslím, že v Prahe niečo podobné napísal Zdeněk Lukeš.


Web guide po stopach toho najlepsieho z medzi/povojnovej architektury v Bratislave rozhodne nie je zly napad. Casom mozno knizne, nejaky crowd funding by sa na to dal postavit.


----------



## lemur

Fulla, Galanda a Plicka tu neštudovali. Oni tu učili. 
A zdá sa, že autorom budovy je pravdepodobne iba Grossmann.


----------



## kajšmentke

PosoniumAster said:


> *Učňovské školy*
> Škola umeleckých remesiel
> Vazovova 3-5, Bratislava–Staré mesto
> 
> *Autori:* Alois Balán, Jiří Grossmann
> *Kategória:* školská stavba
> *Realizácia:* 1925–1937
> *Konštrukčný systém:* monolitický železobetón
> *Architektonický smer:* funkcionalizmus
> 
> Škola založená podľa vzoru nemeckého Bauhausu v roku 1928, sa rýchlo vypracovala na kvalitnú avantgardnú umeleckú školu. Zakladateľom bol historik,
> teoretik a etnograf Jozef Vydra. Cieľom bolo zdokonalenie miestnej priemyselnej a remeselnej výroby. Študovali tu osobnosti ako Galanda, Fulla alebo Plicka.
> Rozsiahla viackrídlová budova. Základom je centrálna časť, ktorá bola realizovaná ako prvá. Stavba je symetrická na osu vstupu. Dispozičný dvojtrakt.
> Ostatné krídla dostavané v ďalších etapách sú tiež dvojkrídlové, prepájané dlhými chodbami.
> 
> ucnovske1 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr
> 
> Jeeeeej moja alma mater  tu sochu tam osadili iba teraz na jesen myslim...mozem pridat fotky aj z vnutrobloku


----------



## Favorit

Amrafel said:


> Opäť skvelé fotky :cheers:
> 
> PosoniumAster, plánuješ to všetko aj nejako pokope vydať, aspoň internetovo? Lebo by z toho mohol byť skvelý sprievodca po našej medzivojnovej architektúre. Myslím, že v Prahe niečo podobné napísal Zdeněk Lukeš.


Mne sa páči tento manuál, čo majú v Brne. Pekne spravené a obdobne by som uvítal aj Bratislavu. Rád aj pomôžem.


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Mal som prednasku pre BOS o tvorbe ceskych architektov v medzivojnovej Bratislave. Nazhromazdil som velke mnozstvo materialu, ktory tu postupne uverejnujem. Mam radost, ze to ma uspech. 

Ad lemur: Opravujem sa, Fulla a spol tu ucili. Co sa tyka autorstva tak literatura jednoznacne uvadza B+G.


----------



## E499.3056

Uhadne niekto, v ktorej budove v Starom Meste sa vo foyer nachadza takyto obklad a podhlad?


----------



## lemur

Niektora literatura uvadza iba Grossmanna (viem ze ina zasa oboch), ale napriklad pod vykresmi je podpisany iba Grossmann, takze je to take otazne. Som Grossmannov pribuzny, takze ma celkom zaujima co je pravda.


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Moze byt, ze len Grossmann. Aj ked co sa tyka podpisov na vykresoch, tak by som sa nespoliehal. Kamos nasiel na Bezrucke pohodeny originalny vykres tej budovy a podpisany bol len Balan.


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Nájomné domy pre štátnych zamestnancov*
Grösslingová 71-73, 29. augusta, Mlynské nivy; Bratislava–Staré mesto 

*Autori:* Alois Balán, Jiří Grossmann
*Realizácia:* 1922-1924
*Kategória objektu:* obytný dom
*Architektonický smer:* art deko

https://flic.kr/p/GnCJHE 

https://flic.kr/p/FAvVup 

https://flic.kr/p/GpZ1Dp 

https://flic.kr/p/GvPo6v 

https://flic.kr/p/FAvVXt 

Škoda, že sa majitelia nevedeli dohodnúť na jednotnej koncepcii obnovy, takto súbor vyznieva dosť chaoticky.


----------



## PosoniumAster

*Vila riaditeľa banky Union*
Palisády35, Bratislava–Staré mesto 

*Autor:* Rudolf Bitzan
*Realizácia:* 1923-1925
*Kategória objektu:* vila
*Architektonický smer:* art deko

Zvláštny objekt skladajúci sa z vily na pohľadovej strane ulice Palisády a pozdlžneho bytového traktu v bočnej Godrovej uličke je dielom u nás málo známeho 
drážďanského architekta Rudolfa Bitzana. Autor pochádzajúci zo Sudiet tvoril v duchu nemeckej geometrickej secesie, neskôr pod vplyvom nemeckého Werkbundu a moderny. 
Individuálny dekorativizmus tohto diela nemá u nás obdoby. 
Vila je riešená ako malý palác, na štyroch podlažiach sú umiestnené luxusné priestory s nástennými maľbami. Zaujímavý je polvalcový dekoratívny rizalit dominujúci dasáde 
s výrazným jemným reliéfnym ornamentom.


Profil architekta na českej wikipédii.

https://flic.kr/p/GqpWzU 

https://flic.kr/p/G9sLM5 

https://flic.kr/p/GsRkpi

V súvislosti s bratislavskými vilami by som doporučil novú publikáciu Vily nad Bratislavou od T. Berku a J.M. Bahnu z ktorej som čerpal.


----------



## Favorit

Ešte malý streetart k Unitasu. Škoda, že len virtuálny. 









Peter Lenyi


----------



## 616Homeboy

Zilina - Neologicka Synagoga, Peter Behrens


----------



## mmba

1935 Novostavba Rolnickeho domu a Ustredneho druzstva




















Financne urady na nabrezi




































Bratislavska burza v pozadi, dnesna UK a jej pribeh https://uniba.sk/o-univerzite/historia/budova-univerzity-na-safarikovom-namesti-c-6/


















Dvor

Kino METROPOL - dnes ako inak Banka..


















Druzstevny blok WALTERSKIRCHEN - Dnesny AVION









skica




























Prezentacia novostavby Batovho obchodneho domu




































Ine novostavby 


















Budova OSP, vybavenie a popis























































Savoy 1931


----------



## pt82

Tak takto si predstavujem nadštandardný príspevok, vďaka. Unikátne fotky plus doprovodný text v čechoslovenčine 30tych rokov :banana:


----------



## mmba

Sporitelna









Interner Sporitelne




























Justicak




























Lafranconi - Internaty


----------



## mmba

Slov.liga



















Suche myto 


















Ine novostavby


----------



## mmba

Prispevok k bytovemu stavebnictvu 1936
- text nadvazuje













































obrazky k textu


----------



## mmba

Projekt vystavby dobytcieho trhoviska - aka dnesnej Mileticky


----------



## mmba

Namiesto Basternakovej-Ficovej haciendy sme mohli mat aj toto - plan z 1940, sudruhovia po 1948 to zahatali.


----------



## mmba

NOVA DOBA + popis
























































Skola Dr. Milana Hodzu na Palisadoch - text nadvazuje


----------



## mmba

Nadviazanie na moj prispevok October 23rd, 2017, 09:25 PM - Sporitelna

Aspon nieco pozitivne v tomto zdevastovanom meste 

Zrekonstruovana sporitelna
https://strategie.hnonline.sk/marke...rekonstruovala-svoju-prvu-pobocku-z-roku-1931


https://cloudia.hnonline.sk/r960x/37218bbf4e8ef64f29378b267c020b60.jpg

https://cloudia.hnonline.sk/r960x/a257d7f03872baf5b3ddb8297bac623c.jpg


----------



## ayoz

Zvnútra je to krásne, ale zvonka podľa mňa dosť hnus.


----------



## mmba

Druzstevny blok Unitas
























Slova predsedu

































Projekt

























Vystavba


----------



## forneus1

Vie mi prosim nejaky pamatnik povedat, kde sa nachadza toto? Bludim s tym na mapach uz asi polhodinu a fakt netusim


----------



## yale99

Budova má jediného majiteľa, ktorý robí železiarsky veľkoobchod - zrejme reštitúcia, v súčasnosti sú tam nájomníci (asi s regulovaným nájomným), ale časom sa tam môže stať čokoľvek...

Tiež som našiel 3D model:
https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model/d363ff27420bdf68d16814c6378320db/Mýtna-39?hl=it


----------



## Janci1982

Nema niekto informacie o tejto budove, kto, kedy a pre koho postavil?

za vsetky info vopred dakujem.


----------



## yale99

Vladimír Karfík: Obytná skupina Biely Kríž, 1948

http://www.register-architektury.sk/index.php/sk/objekty/629-obytná-skupina-biely-kríž.html


----------



## yale99

Prvý panelový dom v Československu (Kmeťovo nám. 4,5)


----------



## yale99

Krematórium a urnový háj, Bratislava (Ferdinand Milučký, 1968)


----------



## yale99

Dušan Jurkovič: Stanica lanovej dráhy, Tatranská Lomnica
http://www.register-architektury.sk/index.php/sk/objekty/641-stanice-lanovej-dráhy.html

Stav 08/2019


----------



## yale99

Fridrich Weinwurm, Sanatórium Dr. Holzmanna (1935), Horný Smokovec 35
(po neskoršej prestavbe)

Pôvodný stav:
http://www.register-architektury.sk/index.php/sk/objekty/277-sanatórium-dr-holzmanna.html

Dnešný stav (leto 2019):


----------



## yale99

Osud chátrajúcej Jurkovičovej stanice lanovky je neistý


https://spis.korzar.sme.sk/c/22213207/osud-chatrajucej-jurkovicovej-stanice-lanovky-je-neisty.html

citát: „Pôvodný zámer revitalizácie celej oblasti v okolí Grandhotela a botanickej záhrady počítal s rekonštrukciou celej budovy a jej využitím ako multifunkčného priestoru pre reštauráciu, múzeum s projekciou, obchod a sociálne zariadenia," priblížil zámer riaditeľ strediska Vysoké Tatry Dušan Slavkovský. 
(...) „Väčšina z plánovaných aktivít by sa totiž musela riešiť novou prístavbou. Keďže v tejto chvíli nie je jasné, ako bude vyzerať okolie objektu, nie je namieste realizácia akýchkoľvek iných zásahov bez toho, aby sme vedeli, ako zapadnú do konceptu," skonštatoval Slavkovský.

(...) Dodal, že ich dlhodobým zámerom je zachovať technologické zariadenie lanovky, ide totiž o najstaršie zachované zariadenie osobnej visutej lanovky na Slovensku.

Slavkovský tiež upozornil, že spoločnosť si uvedomuje kultúrno-spoločenskú hodnotu celého objektu, ktorý by si mal nájsť svoje miesto v celom stredisku.

Pre jeho lokalizáciu však bez zatraktívnenia okolia a jeho ďalšieho využitia bude veľmi náročné nájsť zmysluplný projekt, ktorý by zabezpečil jeho životaschopnosť.

(...) Objekt si vyžaduje komplexnú rekonštrukciu rovnako, ako to bolo v prípade objektu Encián na Skalnatom plese.

Je potrebné riešiť strechu, okná, kúrenie, sanáciu murovaných konštrukcií a spracovanie režimu odvodnenia celého okolia stavby.

„Budovu priebežne kontrolujeme a zabezpečujeme tak, aby nedochádzalo k jej ďalšiemu poškodzovaniu. Staticky podľa našich preverení ohrozená nie je," ubezpečil hovorca TMR Marián Galajda s tým, že finančná náročnosť pamiatkovej obnovy stanice zatiaľ nebola vyčíslená. Na príklade Enciánu je však podľa neho zrejmé, že by išlo minimálne o šesťciferné sumy.

Podobný článok tiež tu

https://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-...y-v-tatrach-je-neisty-chatra-uz-20-rokov.html


----------



## eMKejx

^^ cize toto je uz mrtve co zamyslalo TMR:

https://www.teraz.sk/regiony/tatranska-lomnica-budova-lanovka-byvala/234202-clanok.html

V kazdom pripade ved byvala stanica je hned vedla Grandhotela Praha ktory je vo vlastnictve TMR, preco zo stanice nespravia minimalne muzeum, je mi hned jasne...

Ale ked chcu zlatu banu, mohli presklit otvorenu cast,, vnutro totalne pretvorit a "povesat" tam zo 3-4 kabinky v ktorych by boli stoly aj so stolickami a premenit cely priestor aj s nastupistom a vystupistom na snobsku ale stylovu restauraciu. Neskor mozno s Michelinskou hviezdou :nuts:

Alebo investovat o co si viac a lanovku zrekonstruovat aj s drahou aspon jej castou...


----------



## yale99

Z FB Tatranského okrášľovacieho spolku:

citát:
"Dnes ma prekvapil tento clanok. Dajte tej budove uz pokoj. Naozaj sa na nej pracuje ale nemozeme robit na 2 veciach naraz. teraz dokoncujeme Encian nasledne ide spodok. Prosim budte trpezlivy. O budovu sa starame v ramci moznosti. Pravidelne ju kontrolujeme. Zadebnili sme okna proti vandalom a uz pomaly zaciname kreslit jej buducu podobu. tak uvazajte."

https://www.cas.sk/clanok/884799/hi...o-je-dovod-preco-s-nou-doteraz-nic-neurobili/


----------



## eMKejx

Zakladna umelecka skola Jana Cikkera v Banskej Bystrici sa docka obnovy.

tu je clanok aj s fotkami objektu v aktualnom stave, az bude obnova dokoncena pridam fotky.

https://mybystrica.sme.sk/c/2223242...-j-cikkera-sa-zacali.html#storm_gallery_58010


----------



## yale99

Nemecký veslársky klub
http://www.register-architektury.sk/index.php/sk/objekty/691-nemecký-veslársky-klub.html

Súčasný stav - 01/2020


----------



## yale99

Slovenský veslársky klub
http://www.register-architektury.sk/index.php/sk/objekty/144-slovenský-veslársky-klub.html


----------



## jozefst

Ešte k Ferdinandovi Milučkému, keďže je tu fotografia krematória. Zomrel 26 júla 2019 a pohreb mal v krematóriu, ktorého je autorom, takže to bolo symbolické: https://www.cas.sk/clanok/866168/zo...ucia-sa-s-nim-v-krematoriu-ktore-sam-navrhol/

Toto som sa dozvedel koncom minulého roka, keď som si chcel zistiť nejaké informácie ohľadom krematória. Bratislavské krematórium je vydarená stavba.


----------



## forneus1

yale99 said:


> Nemecký veslársky klub
> http://www.register-architektury.sk/index.php/sk/objekty/691-nemecký-veslársky-klub.html
> 
> Súčasný stav - 01/2020


Toto je strasna hanba, pritom by z toho mohol byt pekny apartmanovy dom/vila. Nehovoriac o tom ze to je priamo na nabrezi...
Fakt by sa tu mali zaviest "pokuty za zanedbavanie stavu nehnutelneho majetku", ako to funguje napr. vo Viedni.


----------



## yale99

ado.prvy said:


> Toto je strasna hanba, pritom by z toho mohol byt pekny apartmanovy dom/vila. Nehovoriac o tom ze to je priamo na nabrezi...
> Fakt by sa tu mali zaviest "pokuty za zanedbavanie stavu nehnutelneho majetku", ako to funguje napr. vo Viedni.


Majiteľ je od roku 2011 Prima bývanie, s. r. o. , patrí pod Kmotríkov Grafobal Group.


----------



## yale99

Friedrich Weinwurm: Vila Lengyel (1929)
Podtatranského 3, Bratislava
http://www.register-architektury.sk/index.php/sk/objekty/284-vila-lengyel.html


----------



## yale99

Friedrich Weinwurm, Ignác Vécsei: Villa Stein, Kuzmányho 5, Bratislava, 1933

https://www.asb.sk/architektura/hist...ci-vbratislave
Interiér: https://www.archinfo.sk/diela/interi...ratislava.html
http://www.register-architektury.sk/index.php/sk/objekty/263-nájomná-vila-stein.html


----------



## yale99

*Obytný súbor Nová doba*
Fridrich Weinwurm, Ignác Vécsei
1932-1942


----------



## yale99

Dunajská banka
Fridrich Weinwurm, Ignác Vécsei 1937









Register modernej architektúry


Register modernej architektúry na Slovensku je výsledkom práce Oddelenia architektúry Historického ústavu SAV a predstavuje najlepšie diela modernej architektúry 20. storočia na Slovensku.




www.register-architektury.sk


----------



## yale99

Friedrich Weinwurm, Ignác Vécsei - výber z bratislavskej tvorby (najmä bytové domy)

Panenská 1









Panenská 3









Sládkovičova 2









Lermontovova 11









Podtatranského 3 - Vila Lengyel









Podtatranského 6-8









Fraňa Kráľa 11









Fraňa Kráľa 19

















Fraňa Kráľa 31

















Fraňa Kráľa 33









Hlboká cesta 1-3

























Moyzesova 8 (dom Jara Filipa)









Gunduličova 10









Gunduličova 12

















Grösslingová 6









Námestie SNP 21









Obchodná 4 - Obytný a obchodný dom Schön









Villa Stein, Kuzmányho 5


----------



## motooo

Dennik N mal super podcast o jeho tvorbe s Henrietou Morvacikovou. 



https://open.spotify.com/episode/7CqZ1xZdvm1zPtD2O6nv3Z?si=4wFj4e0ZSvm_NgSEfyOucA


----------



## yale99

No ten výborný podcast (a samozrejme skvelá kniha) ma práve inšpiroval k vychádzke, tak som k nemu doplnil vizuálnu dokumentáciu 
Takže ak si to niekto chce vypočuť (odporúčam), v tomto post-e a tiež v predošlých postoch je veľa doplňujúcich fotografií budov od Weinwurma ktoré si počas počúvania môžete prezerať.






Google Podcasts







podcasts.google.com


----------



## yale99

A ešte večerná Weinwurmova Nová doba...


----------



## eddieivo

Ta Huawei reklama na dome na Hlbokej, to je na facku 😣


----------



## forneus1

eddieivo said:


> Ta Huawei reklama na dome na Hlbokej, to je na facku 😣


Je perfektne vidno z celej Sancovej, inak by tam nebola: Google Maps


----------



## yale99

a ešte Unitas...


----------



## yale99

Dionys Milch, 1901, neskoršia prestavba F. Weinwurm
Sanatórium a vodoliečba Dr. Schlessingera (Grand sanatórium), Hlboká 7









Bytový komplex HLBOKÁ | ASB.sk


Prezentácia stavieb v 17. ročníku celoštátnej súťaže Stavba roka 2011. V Bratislava je čoraz menej zachovaných stavieb v pôvodnej forme, ako je Hlboká, ktoré by ju takto reprezentovali. V porovnaní s ostatnými európskymi mestami sa jej pôvodný historický obraz nenávratne stráca. Je skôr...




www.asb.sk


----------



## yale99

Pavlačový dom na Kalinčiakovej - Klement Šilinger, 1931 - Kalinčiakova 5, 7, Bratislava









Pavlačový dom na Kalinčiakovej ulici v Bratislave – Wikipédia







sk.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## yale99

Dionys Milch, 1901, neskoršia prestavba F. Weinwurm
Sanatórium a vodoliečba Dr. Schlessingera (Grand sanatórium), Hlboká 7

Vnútroblok


----------



## yale99

Družstevné domy československých legionárov a vilky 








Register modernej architektúry


Register modernej architektúry na Slovensku je výsledkom práce Oddelenia architektúry Historického ústavu SAV a predstavuje najlepšie diela modernej architektúry 20. storočia na Slovensku.




www.register-architektury.sk





adresa Ursínyho 1, Račianska 33, Americká 1, 2, Sibírska 16, 29, Ľubľanská 1, 2, Ukrajinská 10, Bratislava
architekti Dušan Jurkovič, Josef Pacl
projekt 1923
realizácia 1924


----------



## yale99

Klement Šilinger, Obytný dom na Štetinovej, 1922








Register modernej architektúry


Register modernej architektúry na Slovensku je výsledkom práce Oddelenia architektúry Historického ústavu SAV a predstavuje najlepšie diela modernej architektúry 20. storočia na Slovensku.




www.register-architektury.sk


----------



## yale99

Emil Belluš, Budova Národnej banky česko-slovenskej v Bratislave (dnes Generálna prokuratúra SR), 1936-38


----------



## yale99

Jan Víšek, Obchodný a obytný dom Luxor (1937-1939)


----------



## yale99

Mestská sporiteľňa, Juraj Tvarožek (1930-31)








Register modernej architektúry


Register modernej architektúry na Slovensku je výsledkom práce Oddelenia architektúry Historického ústavu SAV a predstavuje najlepšie diela modernej architektúry 20. storočia na Slovensku.




www.register-architektury.sk


----------



## yale99

Družstevné domy, Emil Belluš, 1934-39








Register modernej architektúry


Register modernej architektúry na Slovensku je výsledkom práce Oddelenia architektúry Historického ústavu SAV a predstavuje najlepšie diela modernej architektúry 20. storočia na Slovensku.




www.register-architektury.sk


----------



## yale99

Banka a Divadlo P. O. Hviezdoslava, Eugen Kramár, Štefan Lukačovič, 1943-55
(dnes City Gate)


----------



## yale99

Bytový dom Medená
Julián Hauskrecht a Štefan Svetko, 1974


----------



## yale99

Dunajská banka, Rybárska brána 9, Bratislava
Fridrich Weinwurm, Ignác Vécsei, 1937








Register modernej architektúry


Register modernej architektúry na Slovensku je výsledkom práce Oddelenia architektúry Historického ústavu SAV a predstavuje najlepšie diela modernej architektúry 20. storočia na Slovensku.




www.register-architektury.sk


----------



## yale99

Obytný dom Palackého 24, Ivan Marko / Marta Kropiláková, 1987


----------



## yale99

Veľmi zaujímavý materiál - historické súťažné návrhy na novú budovu SND:



https://www.theatre.sk/sites/default/files/2018-10/DU_SND_Ako-sme-sutazili.pdf


----------



## yale99

Obchodná akadémia, Račianska 105
Vladimír Dedeček, 1961-63








Register modernej architektúry


Register modernej architektúry na Slovensku je výsledkom práce Oddelenia architektúry Historického ústavu SAV a predstavuje najlepšie diela modernej architektúry 20. storočia na Slovensku.




www.register-architektury.sk


----------



## forneus1

🔼 🔼 🔼 Tipujem, ze na tie balkony je "prisny zakaz chodenia", co tam po tom, ze Dedecek to navrhol ako stretavaci bod, ked sudruh riaditel povedal nie, tak nie. A tak to bohuzial funguje dodnes, vid PriFUK...


----------



## yale99

Experimentálny mezonetový pavlačový bytový dom Saratovská
autor Imrich Ehrenberger, spolupráca Imrich Vaško


----------



## hornadolna

yale99 said:


> Experimentálny mezonetový dom Saratovská
> arch. Imrich Ehrenberger


k tomuto nie su nejake fotky ako vyzerali byty? Z vonku to vyzera hrozne


----------



## Wizzard

Podľa mňa to vyzerá super, ako niekde na predmestí Paríža.


----------



## forneus1

🔼 🔼 🔼 Tiez mi to pripomenulo stvrt Chanteloup-les-Vignes v Parizi (kto videl "La Haine", vie o com hovorim  ).


----------



## jozefst

Ten bytový dom na Saratovskej je pekný, zaujímavé je aj jeho bočné krídlo s terasovitými balkónmi v jeho spodnej časti.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl


----------



## yale99

Nájomný bytový dom 
Hviezdoslavovo nám. 7
Bohuslav Fuchs, 1935


----------



## yale99

Emil Belluš
*Obytné domy vojenských gážistov v Bratislave*
Vajnorská ulica, 1926


----------



## yale99

plaváreň Pasienky
1962 – 1974 
architekt: Kamil Kosman


----------



## yale99

Športová hala Pasienky 

Trnavská 29, Bratislava
architekt Jozef Chovanec
statika Jozef Poštulka
projekt Imrich Vaško
1959 – 1962








Register modernej architektúry


Register modernej architektúry na Slovensku je výsledkom práce Oddelenia architektúry Historického ústavu SAV a predstavuje najlepšie diela modernej architektúry 20. storočia na Slovensku.




www.register-architektury.sk


----------



## yale99

Krematórium a urnový háj, Bratislava
Ferdinand Milučký, 1968

Toto je dielo, ktoré by mohlo vyhrávať cenu za architektúru každý rok. Ťažko k tomu niečo dodať.









Register modernej architektúry


Register modernej architektúry na Slovensku je výsledkom práce Oddelenia architektúry Historického ústavu SAV a predstavuje najlepšie diela modernej architektúry 20. storočia na Slovensku.




www.register-architektury.sk


----------



## Amrafel

Nedávno som tam bol na návšteve, nanešťastie nie kvôli obdivovaniu architektúry...Ale musím povedať, že pre daný účel to je majstrovsky navrhnuté dielo, ktoré dodáva obradom neskutočnú hĺbku. Moderna mala rada veľké gestá, tu je to ale naopak. Je to navrhnuté s nesmiernou pokorou, úctou a s dokonalým zladením sa s okolitou prírodou.


----------



## yale99

Amrafel said:


> Nedávno som tam bol na návšteve, nanešťastie nie kvôli obdivovaniu architektúry...Ale musím povedať, že pre daný účel to je majstrovsky navrhnuté dielo, ktoré dodáva obradom neskutočnú hĺbku. Moderna mala rada veľké gestá, tu je to ale naopak. Je to navrhnuté s nesmiernou pokorou, úctou a s dokonalým zladením sa s okolitou prírodou.


Presne tak. Na mieste, kde ľudia už prichádzajú so silnou emóciou nie je potrebné ju ďalej potencovať, to prostredie len nenápadne naznačuje smer k úvahe o životnej ceste, prírode, nesnaží sa návštevníkom nijak lomcovať, nehovorí o nebesách ani zatratení, nevstupuje do deja. Každému necháva priestor, aby sa s tým vyrovnal podľa seba, ale zároveň otvára prírodnú scenériu a dodáva individuálnemu príbehu širší rámec a priestor pre zamyslenie. Nepoznám dokonalejšie vyjadrenie myšlienky architektúrou.


----------



## yale99

Vladimír Dedeček
Budova Najvyššieho súdu, 1989









Vladimír Dedeček – Budova Najvyššieho súdu v Bratislave. Pôdorys p+2. M 1:200 (pôv.).


architecture, date: 1984, measurements: výška 24.3 cm, šírka 29.8 cm




www.webumenia.sk





11.10.2020:


----------



## yale99

Ústredné riaditeľstvo štátnych lesov, Staromestská 6, Bratislava
arch. Eugen Kramár - Štefan Lukačovič, 1949









Register modernej architektúry


Register modernej architektúry na Slovensku je výsledkom práce Oddelenia architektúry Historického ústavu SAV a predstavuje najlepšie diela modernej architektúry 20. storočia na Slovensku.




www.register-architektury.sk


----------



## yale99

Emil Belluš. Schodiskový radový dom, budova Inžinierskej komory na Župnom námestí 7, 1946









Register modernej architektúry


Register modernej architektúry na Slovensku je výsledkom práce Oddelenia architektúry Historického ústavu SAV a predstavuje najlepšie diela modernej architektúry 20. storočia na Slovensku.




www.register-architektury.sk


----------



## Amrafel

yale99 said:


> Vladimír Dedeček
> Budova Najvyššieho súdu, 1989


Ako mám rád Dedečka, tak nemusím túto budovu. Podľa môjho názoru je hrozná zvonku a údajne aj vnútri. Ale ako poznám Bratislavu, tak sa skôr z toho stane chátrajúca NKP, ako by sa to prestavalo na nejaký reprezentatívny objekt.


----------



## yale99

Amrafel said:


> Ako mám rád Dedečka, tak nemusím túto budovu. Podľa môjho názoru je hrozná zvonku a údajne aj vnútri. Ale ako poznám Bratislavu, tak sa skôr z toho stane chátrajúca NKP, ako by sa to prestavalo na nejaký reprezentatívny objekt.


Tiež mám radšej iné štýly ako monumentálne a brutalistické architektúry (preferujem klasický funkcionalizmus), ale nefotím len budovy z ktorých som nadšený - možno niekoho zaujíma, ako tá budova vyzerá dnes. Aj keď tie fotky nie sú príliš dobré, lebo do záberu z mobilu to z chodníka nevošli tie kaskády po oboch stranách, čo je práve tá zaujímavá časť...









Vladimír Dedeček – Budova Najvyššieho súdu v Bratislave. Pôdorys p+2. M 1:200 (pôv.).


architecture, date: 1984, measurements: výška 24.3 cm, šírka 29.8 cm




www.webumenia.sk





Ale samozrejme sú aj stavby kde si poviem že to naozaj netreba fotografovať 
Napríklad minule pri ceste cez Jégého...


----------



## forneus1

Ta budova rozhlasu vedla je strasny omyl. Nechapem preco to RTVS zivi, ked okrem trafostanice a Oddelenia vyberu uhrad tam nic nieje. Hlavne ze pyramida je z polovice prazdna...


----------



## ejo

Básnik dreva: Dušan Jurkovič sa inšpiroval ľudovým umením a v architektúre vytvoril jedinečný štýl


Slovenský architekt Dušan Samuel Jurkovič zanechal po sebe významné diela nielen na našom území, ale aj v Českej republike či v Poľsku. Jeho stavby dodnes lákajú laickú verejnosť i odborníkov, stačí sa pozrieť na Mohylu M. R. Štefánika, či rozprávkový Libušín neďaleko hraníc alebo luhačovické...




history.hnonline.sk





skoda ze sa viac neangazoval v tatrach a kupeloch pacia sa mi tie jeho drevene stavby. privital by som to tam aj teraz.


----------



## yale99

yale99 said:


> *ideový návrh obnovy liečebného domu Machnáč (Trenčianske Teplice)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projekt: ideálna pamiatková obnova liečebného domu Machnáč
> 
> 
> V akej podobe by mohla v budúcnosti fungovať jedna z kľúčových budov československej moderny? Rozhovor s architektmi Martinom Kvitkovským a Martinom Vargom z ateliéru ô.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.archinfo.sk


Video z tlačovej besedy 








Tlačová konferencia: PREDSTAVENIE ZÁMERU OBNOVY LIEČEBNÉHO DOMU MACHNÁČ | Mesto Trenčianske Teplice ကို တိုက်ရိုက်ထုတ်လွှင့်ခဲ့သည် — Trencianske Teplice တွင် | By Mesto Trenčianske Teplice | Facebook


၁.၃သောင်း views, ၁၀၈ likes, ၁၉ loves, ၃၁ comments, ၅၁ shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Mesto Trenčianske Teplice: Mesto Trenčianske Teplice ကို တိုက်ရိုက်ထုတ်လွှင့်ခဲ့သည် — Trencianske Teplice တွင်




fb.watch


----------



## yale99

Ubytovňa MO SR Hviezda ("Kukurica"), arch. Ján Strcula, 1977


----------



## yale99

areál VŠVU, Drotárska cesta, Bratislava

autor Prof. Ing. arch. Dušan Kuzma, 1980 projektant IPO Školské stavby 1981
AA Atelier Architektúry autori Prof. Ing. arch. Akad. arch. Ján M. Bahna,
Akad. arch. Igor Palčo 2000
spoluautori Miloš Juráni, Zuzana Pajerchinová,
Július Toma, Miroslav Tomík 2000


----------



## yale99

Obytný dom V. Kohna
Mickiewiczova 4, Bratislava
architekt
Szalatnai Artúr
realizácia
1926 – 1927


----------



## Qwert

Pozerám, že Faxcopy, čo bolo na prízemí, je ďalší úspešný príbeh štátnej pomoci v kríze.


----------



## yale99

Podľa ich stránky je predajňa na Mickiewiczovej zrušená od 1.10.2020.


----------



## aquila

fuha, tam bol fax & copy tusim od kedy existovali.


----------



## MarioAL

A to ich zalozil Sulik...


----------



## yale99

Friedrich Weinwurm: Nová doba (1934-1942) blok II


----------



## scarlet_field

Pridam moju oblubenu 

Pôvodne Okresná nemocenská poisťovňa, neskôr poliklinika, teraz Právnická fakulta
Kollárova 10, Trnava
Architekti: Evžen Linhart, František Faulhammer
Realizácia: 1931-1934

Fotky su z netu, ked sa pohrabem v archivoch, urcite najdem aj nejake vlastne. Za mna velmi podarena rekonstrukcia.


----------



## Borislav

Jeden z návrhov budovy rozhlasu zo šesťdesiatych rokov. Spolu ich bolo vyše tucet.

Nejaké návrhy sú aj na archiwebe.


----------



## yale99

Múzeum TANAPu, Tatranská Lomnica 63, arch. Pavol Merjavý, 1969



















Hotel Encián, Skalnaté Pleso, arch. Dušan S. Jurkovič, 1938















































Medzistanica lanovej dráhy Štart, arch. Dušan S. Jurkovič, 1938










Stanica lanovej dráhy, Tatranská Lomnica, arch. Dušan S. Jurkovič, 1938






































Zotavovňa Morava, Tatranská Lomnica, arch. Bohuslav Fuchs, Karl Ernstberger, 1933


----------



## yale99

Pošta Tatranská Lomnica, arch. Vladimír Dedeček, 1958


----------



## yale99

Obchodný dom Tatranská Lomnica, arch. Milan Kukelka, 1962



















Dom obuvi Tatranská Lomnica, arch. Soňa Lysková, 1964


----------



## yale99

Liečebný ústav respiračných chorôb
Nový Smokovec
architekt Sucharda Stanislav
realizácia 1936





__





Detská liečebňa


Stránky venované historickým objektom a dobovým pohľadniciam z Tatier




www.nostalgicketatry.sk













Register modernej architektúry


Register modernej architektúry na Slovensku je výsledkom práce Oddelenia architektúry Historického ústavu SAV a predstavuje najlepšie diela modernej architektúry 20. storočia na Slovensku.




www.register-architektury.sk


----------



## yale99

*Hotel FIS*

*adresa*
č. 28, Štrbské Pleso
*architekti*
Kramár Eugen
*projekt*
1967
*realizácia*
1969


----------



## yale99

Slovenský rozhlas, arch. Svetko Štefan, Ďurkovič Štefan, Kissling Barnabáš 
realizácia 1969 - 1984


----------



## scarlet_field

Mam taku otazku - neviete prosim niekto kedy sa stavali tie bytovky okolo namestia Dlhe Diely - ulice Pribisova, Ludovita Fullu?


----------



## yale99

*Šutek-Bauer: Ústredie Sloveskej poisťovne*, Dostojevského rad, Bratislava – Administratívna budova sa nachádza na nároží ulíc: Dostojevského rad a Landererova ulica. Objekt je dvojkrídlový. Časť priliehajúca k Dostojevskému radu je sedempodlažná, nárožie má valcový objem a je dvanástpodlažné, časť zo strany Olejkárskej ulice je päťpodlažná. Na fasáde sú použité identické takmer štvorcové okná, kamenný obklad, zasklenné steny (najmä na nároží a v parteri) a farebne výraznejšie stĺpy s hlaicami v tvare zrezaného kužela. Taktiež sú použité predsadené stĺpy s prievlakmi ktoré sú formálnym pokračovaním fasády predsadeného objemu (zo strany Dostojevského radu, takýto prvok bol použitý i na novej budove SND a Astoria Palace).






Eduard Šutek – Wikipédia







sk.wikipedia.org


----------



## aquila

Ono aj za astoriou aj za SND sy viac menej ti isti autori, tak mozno preto  

Ja sa priznam, ze mne tento styl nikty neschmackoval. Ale tak je to sucast historie


----------



## scarlet_field

Neviete prosim niekto ci je este niekde v petrzalke nezatepleny terasovy panelak v povodnom stave?


----------



## yale99

Emil Belluš, Propeller









Register modernej architektúry


Register modernej architektúry na Slovensku je výsledkom práce Oddelenia architektúry Historického ústavu SAV a predstavuje najlepšie diela modernej architektúry 20. storočia na Slovensku.




www.register-architektury.sk


----------



## yale99

Zochova 16, bytový dom, NKP






Pamiatkový objekt - podrobnosti


Pamiatkový objekt - podrobnosti




www.pamiatky.sk


----------



## yale99

*Administratívna budova Fondu národnej obnovy*
*Dobrovičova 12*

dnes Ministerstvo pôdohospodárstva a rozvoja vidieka Slovenskej republiky

*architekti*
Kramár Eugen, Lukačovič Štefan









Register modernej architektúry


Register modernej architektúry na Slovensku je výsledkom práce Oddelenia architektúry Historického ústavu SAV a predstavuje najlepšie diela modernej architektúry 20. storočia na Slovensku.




www.register-architektury.sk


----------



## froogg

yale99 said:


> *Administratívna budova Fondu národnej obnovy*
> *Dobrovičova 12*
> 
> dnes Ministerstvo pôdohospodárstva a rozvoja vidieka Slovenskej republiky
> 
> *architekti*
> Kramár Eugen, Lukačovič Štefan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Register modernej architektúry
> 
> 
> Register modernej architektúry na Slovensku je výsledkom práce Oddelenia architektúry Historického ústavu SAV a predstavuje najlepšie diela modernej architektúry 20. storočia na Slovensku.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.register-architektury.sk


Pekná Potemkiáda.


----------



## forneus1

froogg said:


> Pekná Potemkiáda.


Asi tak, za toto by mali byt vyvodene dosledky.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Aby sa nezabudlo na architektonický štýl SERELA s vymakanými sgrafitmi , často od známych umelcov. Často sú obeťou zateplovania. V centre Martina sa zachovala štvrť Štúrovo námestie a snažia sa ho zachovať a priebežne obnovovať. Štvrť je uzavretá, kľudná s prístupom bránami. Parkuje sa po obvode.

























































































Každý vchod má svoju značku








Niekedy až moc precíznu. Tu sa nezabudlo ani na vtáka...








Štíty budov sú zvlášť kapitola. Stoja za zachovanie a udržiavanie

















Štýl frčal hlavne v 50tych rokoch. Pripadal som si ako egyptolog, viac foto pridám do mesta Martin...


----------



## J1mbo

I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Aby sa nezabudlo na architektonický štýl SERELA


sorela, nie serela


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Veď píšem, že som skôr egyptolog. Ale, snaživý...





















































To je pre Teba


----------



## richie_ke

toto si neviem predstavit ako zateplit ..


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Tu sa už zatepľovať nič nebude, iba zachraňovať. Aj taká poštárka by radšej dala výpoveď, ak by jej zničili označenia každého vchodu - každý má svoj originál znak.
Malá ukážka...





















































Čiže, keď povieš, že bývaš u netopiera - tak je jasné kde...


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

100 ročné Tatradomy v Martine


----------



## scarlet_field

tieto posty z Martina ma fakt bavia! Dik!


----------



## jozefst

SORELA je taký paškvil. Neviem, ale tento štýl nemusím. Nacistická architektúra, ako predstaviteľ ďalšieho totalitného štýlu bola strohejšia a vedená skôr klasicisticky. Možno o niečo v porovnaní so SOREL-ou, krajšia (nie som prívrženec nacizmu) ale tiež nič moc. Tie totalitné režimy častokrát nemajú vkus.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Dom obchodu a služíeb v Martine od arch. Ivana Matušíka. Nadšenci zateplovania hlava-nehlava si privolali sakra veľký problém!!!


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

V r. 1956 - 59 prekročil Martin svoj kataster smerom na sever a začalo vznikať sídlisko Sever. Potok Medokýš bol zvedený do potrubia a vznikla nová ulica - Červenej armády. ING. arch. Aladar Buzik navrhol aj Štúrovu štvrť a je to poznať. Dominantné sú vežičky s bytmi pre umelcov. Dnes je táto časť sídliska jednotne zrekonštruovaná a citlivo aj zateplená


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Susedné bytovky sú samostatne stojace. Tiež už sú komplet prerobené a naviac - do vnútroblokov majú pristavané veľké lodžie


----------



## Zolohoj

I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Susedné bytovky sú samostatne stojace. Tiež už sú komplet prerobené a naviac - do vnútroblokov majú pristavané veľké lodžie


Tie balkóny, to je otras..


----------



## Zolohoj

I.B.MOGAJ said:


> V r. 1956 - 59 prekročil Martin svoj kataster smerom na sever a začalo vznikať sídlisko Sever. Potok Medokýš bol zvedený do potrubia a vznikla nová ulica - Červenej armády. ING. arch. Aladar Buzik navrhol aj Štúrovu štvrť a je to poznať. Dominantné sú vežičky s bytmi pre umelcov. Dnes je táto časť sídliska jednotne zrekonštruovaná a citlivo aj zateplená


Toto sa stalo v Handlovej, nepovažujem to za dobrý krok. Ale po kritike, ďalší dom zateplili predcízne, priložím foto keď nájdem.


----------



## Zolohoj

richie_ke said:


> toto si neviem predstavit ako zateplit ..


Dá sa to, ako som spomínal. U nás v Handlovej najprv urobili jeden necitlivo, bola na to veľká kritika. Samozrejme to stojí peniaze a platia to vlastníci, ale druhý dom bol úplne iná liga:

Služby - SORELA - HANDLOVÁ - abctrade.sk 

Máme to tam nedokončené, čo bohužiaľ ovplyvnilo vzhľad poslednej časti a je to škoda. Ale aspoň vežička sa podarila, a tá je ozdobou:
Handlová - stavby socialistického realizmu - SORELA 1. - Městská část | Turistika.cz 
Vežička - YouTube


----------



## yale99

Stredoškolský internát dnes Sociálna poisťovňa, ul. 29. augusta č. 10

Objekt tvorí nárožie Ul. 29. augusta a Cukrovej ulice. Postavený bol podľa projektu F. Krupku ako stredoškolský internát v roku 1925. Uličná fasáda nesie výrazné znaky kubistickej architektúry, ktorá je ojedinelá plastickým stvárnením celej hmoty. Návrh na stredoškolský internát vypracoval F. Krupka na základe víťazstva v súťaži a patrí k najvýraznejším príspevkom autora k slovenskej kubistickej architektúre. Fasády sa vyznačujú geometrickým ornamentom a dynamikou architektonického kubizmu.


----------



## yale99

ZÁVOD MIERU, Vajnorská 1360/108. Architekt Vladimír Karfík


----------



## scarlet_field

yale99 said:


> ZÁVOD MIERU, Vajnorská 1360/108. Architekt Vladimír Karfík


Su s tym nejake plany?


----------



## yale99

scarlet_field said:


> Su s tym nejake plany?


Momentálne asi nie, je ta veľa environmentálnych záťaží






B3 (2063) / Bratislava - Nové Mesto - CHZJD - závod Mieru - záťaž, práce


B3 (2063) / Bratislava - Nové Mesto - CHZJD - závod Mieru, Informačný systém environmentálnych záťaží, údaje o vykonaných prácach v environmentálnej záťaži




envirozataze.enviroportal.sk


----------



## yale99

Hotel Devín, Bratislava
arch. Emil Belluš, 1954


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Štátna roľnícka škola v Martine z r 1928 -29. Vtedy bola postavená ďalej za mestom - výuka aj na poliach. Neskoršie Vyššia hospodárska škola ...Po r. 1990 ju zrekonštruoval Martimex Omega a v súčasnosti sa prenajíma. Dnes už je súčasťou centrálnej časti mesta


----------



## yale99

yale99 said:


> *Družstevné domy československých legionárov*
> 
> adresa
> architekti
> projekt
> realizáciaUrsínyho 1, Račianska 33, Americká 1, 2, Sibírska 16, 29, Ľubľanská 1, 2, Ukrajinská 10, Bratislava
> Dušan Jurkovič, Josef Pacl
> 1923
> 1924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Register modernej architektúry
> 
> 
> Register modernej architektúry na Slovensku je výsledkom práce Oddelenia architektúry Historického ústavu SAV a predstavuje najlepšie diela modernej architektúry 20. storočia na Slovensku.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.register-architektury.sk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legiodomy a vilky v Bratislave | ASB.sk
> 
> 
> Bratislava zaznamenala po vzniku Československej republiky ako politická a hospodárska metropola Slovenska značný rozvoj. V dnešnom III. obvode na ulici Michala Ursínyho vznikol obytný súbor Legiodomy (družstevné domy československých legionárov), ktorý roku 1923 projektoval architekt Dušan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asb.sk


Zábery z úspešne uhaseného požiaru strešných bytov domu Americká 1, 30.5.2022


----------



## yale99

PosoniumAster said:


> ^^ tak pokračujeme
> 
> *Pavlačový dom*
> Kalinčiakova 5-7, Bratislava–Nové mesto
> 
> Náhradné bývanie pre vysťahovaných obyvateľov chudinských obydlí na mieste Avionu, sociálne bývanie. Nízky štandard bývania podľa dobových hygienických predstáv, avantgardná architektúra.
> 
> *Autor:* Klement Šilinger
> *Realizácia:* 1931
> *Kategória objektu:* sociálne bývanie, palvlačový dom
> *Architektonický smer:* funkcionalizmus
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/EanXvE
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/EtgRHT
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/E41Dgk
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/EBv38a


----------



## yale99

Tip na dobrú knihu - je prezentovaná ako kniha "pre mladých čitateľov" ale ponúka výborný prehľad o slovenskej architektúre pre všetkých bez ohľadu na vek:









Architektúra


Kniha: Architektúra (Matúš Dulla). Nakupujte knihy online vo vašom obľúbenom kníhkupectve Martinus!




www.martinus.sk


----------



## yale99

Vila Jakuba Sonnenfelda, Somolického 2, Bratislava

arch. Friedrich Weinwurm, 1924


----------



## Sukino

Kvacalova 22-24
40.-50. roky


----------



## yale99

Sanatórium Helios, Štrbské Pleso









Register modernej architektúry


Register modernej architektúry na Slovensku je výsledkom práce Oddelenia architektúry Historického ústavu SAV a predstavuje najlepšie diela modernej architektúry 20. storočia na Slovensku.




www.register-architektury.sk





*architekti*
Pastor Richard

*projekt*
1966 – 1968
*realizácia*
1968 – 1977
*súťaž*
1964
Stav 08/2022:


----------



## yale99

Hotel MS 70, Nový Smokovec - ruiny po požiari











pred požiarom


----------



## yale99

Stanica lanovej dráhy Tatranská Lomnica, Dušan Jurkovič









Register modernej architektúry


Register modernej architektúry na Slovensku je výsledkom práce Oddelenia architektúry Historického ústavu SAV a predstavuje najlepšie diela modernej architektúry 20. storočia na Slovensku.




www.register-architektury.sk


----------



## františek buxanto

yale99 said:


>


hned som si spomenul na toto - https://www.stream.cz/gebrianvs/cia...ornickem-mestecku-dnes-slouzi-jako-mhd-206032


----------



## yale99

Krematórium a urnový háj, Bratislava
Ferdinand Milučký, 1968


----------

